# Queries Nova Scotia Immigration...Help needed



## imgauravb99 (Mar 25, 2014)

Me & my wife are thinking to migrate Nova Scotia under latest Regional Labour Market Demand Stream, as my wife is qualifying and will be a main applicant under this and I will be a dependant. My wife has done her Masters in Arts (Psychology) and having 3 years of experience in the same field. And I am doing job of a travel agent in India, having 5+ years experience. We are thinking to apply through ICCRC registered agent from India. 
Our query is that, 
1.We have read on previous expat forums many negative things about Nova Scotia Higher living cost, higher income taxes than other provinces in Canada etc. Also we are worried about new job opportunities which we’ll grab in Nova Scotia for both of us. My wife’s qualification will met with Canadian Psychologist job requirements??? We checked NOC list for job roles & responsibilities for Psychologist (NOC 4151) requirements, these specifications are completely meet with my wife’s current duties. But her current Postgraduate degree (M.A.Psychology) will be accepted by employer in Nova Scotia, and can she get the same job there???

2.How safe is this to leave a current job and migrate to an another country without a job offer from an employer?
3.	I am travel agent by profession, so shall I get a job in Nova Scotia? Of course it depends upon skills I have but, comparative to Alberta, there are lesser jobs in Nova Scotia for travel agents. 
4.If we think to move another province after landing e.g.like Alberta after landing to Nova Scotia, so what are immigration rules to do that? Can we do the same??
5.Also information about Nova Scotia province, localites, culture, living etc.

We both are confused  Please share your views, suggestions, opinions on the same.
We both are eager to get help….
Gaurav


----------



## GnuDoyng (Mar 25, 2014)

Too late, Bro. This stream has been open for almost a month and is only taking in 150 applicants this year. You may still apply but they will most probably put you in the queue of next year. Good luck.


----------



## ahdo (Mar 2, 2014)

Really? Not Just open this month?


----------

